# oliver 550 shift pattern



## injun38 (Jul 21, 2006)

Does anyone have a diagram or could anyone tell me what the shift pattern is on an oliver 550?


----------



## amahle (Dec 14, 2006)

I could look and take a picture tomorrow if you still need to know


----------

